# Strange Greyi



## xiiicerbera (Mar 29, 2020)

I bought this as Paph. Greyi a few months ago. In early February it started to bud and about a week ago it opened! It's still somewhat cupped, but loosely measured, it's about 6cm across on a ~13cm leafspan. I know all Greyis are different, but this just does not look like any other example of the grex I've seen, especially with that green staminode, so I'm wondering if it might in fact be a different cross. Do godefroyae or niveum ever produce green in their offspring? I feel like I've only seen similar staminodes on thaianum and hybrids thereof, but I'm by no means a paph expert and would like more expert opinions, even if all we can do is speculate! Thanks in advance.


----------



## troy (Mar 29, 2020)

Maybe one of the parents are alba..also growing in high heat suppresses anthocyanin production


----------



## Michael Bonda (Mar 30, 2020)

Here are my two Greyi in bloom
The first has green in the staminode, yet the flowers look very different


----------



## Phred (Apr 24, 2020)

Here’s a few of my Greyi. I got a dozen to bloom in hopes of finding one or two to use as breeders. They’re pretty variable but mine all have yellow in the staminode not green


----------



## troy (Apr 24, 2020)

Niveum produces yellow, godefroyae or leucochilum produces green


----------

